# Moderate Sedation for MRI



## efredette (Aug 25, 2017)

Our company currently has an outside agency administer moderate sedation to patients for MRIs. They are looking to bring an anesthesiologist in house full time and I'm not familiar with how to bill this. I'm hoping someone here can assist! My thought is it would be codes 99155-99157 as the anesthesiologist is not performing the MRI. Thanks in advance!




Elizabeth


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Aug 25, 2017)

Those would be the correct codes to choose from.


----------



## efredette (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you for the confirmation! We're also trying to find out if there is a difference in reimbursement levels for an anesthesiologist vs. CRNA. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Elizabeth


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Aug 25, 2017)

Maybe this excerpt from www.supercoder.com will help 

https://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-an-expert/topic/crna-billing-2


----------

